# FB: wow! 1905 Ferris wheel $25,000 Columbus, OH



## Hastings (Apr 4, 2022)

Very cool thought it was worth sharing. Not sure on the market price…probably slowly sliding down the wall. People think big boats are ‘the sign’ of wealth.. I think put a 100+ Year old Ferris wheel in your yard..the stories this thing could tell.


----------



## Hastings (Apr 4, 2022)

Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2022)

The neighbors would hate me!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 4, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> The neighbors would hate me!



But their kids, and grand kids would think differently.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 4, 2022)

Death trap anyone?


----------



## gkeep (Apr 5, 2022)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Death trap anyone?



I wonder who sells insurance for these?😆


----------



## Risk Man (Apr 6, 2022)

gkeep said:


> I wonder who sells insurance for these?😆



Our homeowner's carriers we write with won't even allow a trampoline! 🙃


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 6, 2022)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Death trap anyone?



C'mon what could go wrong here?😝


----------



## Nashman (Apr 6, 2022)

I feel a splinter in my azz. Look at those seats!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 6, 2022)

I was out on that property last November.  Crazy amount of stuff in multiple buildings.  Zany prices for much of it as well.  They have a heap of bicycles too.  Some of the pictures can be viewed on my Road Tripping thread.


----------



## kreika (Apr 6, 2022)

The shear cost of disassembly, transportation, and then refurbishment. Oh my! $$$


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Apr 6, 2022)

But...it is cool as heck !


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 6, 2022)

Any Detroit area guys Remember King Animal Land an Gratiot or Riverland on Van Dyke? Their ferris wheel and other kiddie rides sat derelict for years. I heard it all sold eventually


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 9, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> But...it is cool as heck !



Let's all pool our money and we could put it in my HUUUUGE back yard... That's just COOOL as all get out...


----------



## Hastings (Oct 17, 2022)

Incase anyone bought the Ferris wheel this would be a nice accent. Just cool to see this stuff. So.. This is the official cool old circus amusement ride etc that’s listed for sale thread. 






						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 29, 2022)

For the authentic carnival sound you will need the calliope playing as the Ferris wheel turns....


----------

